# Anyboody Raising Chicks?



## brownhounds (Feb 27, 2015)

I am looking for some chicks around 2-3 $.  Sexed or unsexed.  Looking around Cherokee coounty.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 22, 2015)

If youre still looking Tractor Supply is running their Chick days


----------



## brownhounds (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks.  I just stopped by there, and I bought 60.  I caught them at a good deal at 1.50 per bird.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

brownhounds said:


> Thanks.  I just stopped by there, and I bought 60.  I caught them at a good deal at 1.50 per bird.



Must be money in chickens. We got biddies for a dime when my kids were in 4H.  I miss those days.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 23, 2015)

that's funny TS up here had them for .50 a couple of days ago.


----------



## brownhounds (Mar 25, 2015)

ive seen black copper maran chicks going for $15.


----------

